# Another post in large red lettering, this time about tank sizes for tankmates.



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

For a betta to be kept with other fish, they MUST have at least a 10 gallon tank. This allows the other fish to have lots of room to swim, and that the tank can handle the bio-load of the fish. In tanks under 10 gallons bettas may be kept with small invertebrates. 

I thought I should clear this up, as there are countless posts with people asking whether it is OK to keep *insert fish here* with a betta in their 2.5 gallon tank. 

I hope I don't make the large red letters a habit, it is so tempting though!! ._.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR SHARING!!! Feel better? What's with you and Betta Compatibility?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

idk. . . I noticed this section especially is always spammed with nearly identica threads, and idk . . /end of rambling


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

unfortunately, the ones who need to read this probably won't :/


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Hey Mods.... make this a sticky so no repeated questions!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I hope I don't make the large red letters a habit, it is so tempting though!! ._.


maybe it would
work better 
in purple :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Or rainbow!:crazy:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

but i like red! D:


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

But my fish is loooooooonely . . . he needs a girlfriend! I'm sure they'll fit in my one gallon!

Sorry, you set yourself up for that one. 

I vote for blue.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Can I keep some fish with my betta in a coffee cup? JK 

I learned your lesson you're trying to teach the hard way. Actually, a platy that died learned it the hard way. And 4 ghost shrimp. I no longer want ANYthing except my bettas, each one by himself with only real and fake plants for tankmates.

Although I do have an extra 10 gallon now. . thanks to the $1/gallon sale.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It really actually depends on the footprint of the tank and all that, a 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank could probably house some livebearers, if small and watched if any thing happens. So while a 10 gallon is safe to say, it depends more on the footprint and volume, not just volume.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I think 10 gallons is a good minimum for beginners.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> idk. . . I noticed this section especially is always spammed with nearly identica threads, and idk . . /end of rambling


Thank goodness Maisy said this, too many people are asking on threads if they can put fish in a 2.5 gallon tank


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Can I keep zebras in a 2.5 gallon tank with Bettas??

Jeff.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

that would be a HUGE bio-load :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Imagine the water changes. lol


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I keep a cory with my betta in a 5.5 gallon and it's fine, but I say it's the minimum and not a 10 gallon. Now a 2.5 well that's a one fish tank.

I may be new to bettas but to keeping fish. Just saying.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

thekinetic said:


> I keep a cory with my betta in a 5.5 gallon and it's fine, but I say it's the minimum and not a 10 gallon. Now a 2.5 well that's a one fish tank.
> 
> I may be new to bettas but to keeping fish. Just saying.


Cories are a schooling species you do know right?

I think that a 15 gallon tank is so much better for "nippy fish" (If they were kept at proper schools they would have no problem so like at least 9). I don't see why people want to squeeze fish in a tank, even if it is your olny tank, it is just you (Not directing at anybody so don't get mad) being selfish and only thinking about your self not your fishies lol. / Mini Rant


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeaaa, I have two upside down catfish in my 2.5 with gandalf...they get water changes every other day and get put into my community tank for a couple of hours exercise...does that count in this post?They're only temporary, to try and get him to stop tailbiting, he is very intrigued, and seems obsessed with trying to mimic them swimming upside down...the result is rather amusing...

EDIT:These are the only two survivors of a spawn from the guy at the LFS who adores his fish!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

....maisy. I highly disagree with your post. You honestly need more Expereince and research in this subject before you say anything about minimum tank sizes. I think the majority of people on this forum overreact about tank size and don't take all of the other considerations and think them over before posting. I agree with kfryman


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't see why people want other fish in with betta. Mine are doing so much better not being harassed by the betta anymore. I can keep my betta at a much cozier temperature now anyways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have always kept my female betta's in a community tank and they have always been happy there...
I'm not sure if I said this before but the catfish in gandalfs tank are only a temporary measure to see if the company (I know he isnt lonely) might distract him from tail biting


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a 2.5 gallon and wouldn't dream of putting anything in with Guppy... He tends to be very aggressive so I don't think he would be happy with a community, no matter how big the tank. He would freak out. But his sister Bubbles has a completely different personality, she is a much smaller fish and very curious. She actually likes change and I think she would do well with company, but not in the small tank. That is is an only fish size. I know some people keep companion fish in a 5 gallon and they are just fine. They do have live plants though so I suppose that helps with the bio load.


----------

